# Real estate signs.



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I have been asked to build a acreage for sale sign. Its for a Realtor so I needs to be build to last but also so that it can be moved. 

The problem that I am having is that he want it to be 4x8 but 8 feet tall. I am concerned that the wind with break the sign. I was planning on using 4x4 posts for the verticals but I'm not sure if they are going to with stand the wind.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

AirdrieHandyman said:


> I have been asked to build a acreage for sale sign. Its for a Realtor so I needs to be build to last but also so that it can be moved.
> 
> The problem that I am having is that he want it to be 4x8 but 8 feet tall. I am concerned that the wind with break the sign. I was planning on using 4x4 posts for the verticals but I'm not sure if they are going to with stand the wind.


Cant you put diagonal bracing on the back side?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Metal fence posts.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I would be more worried about attaching it at the base. Its one huge lever and the wind is going to be a huge problem. How far down are the posts going to be?


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

I see no problem with this.

Use 3/4 treated ply for the 4x8, and put it into a 2x4 frame and then attach the frame to 12' 4x4's 

U can attach anything you want to it, and it'll last.

I made a sign in the opposite direction.

4' high, 8' wide mounted just like I mentioned but with 8' 4x4's sunk 3' deep.
It's going on 2yrs now with ZERO issues and it's next to a main road.


It was heavy, but 1 man portable. And I buried the posts into gravel, no concrete needed.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Aaron Berk said:


> I see no problem with this.
> 
> Use 3/4 treated ply for the 4x8, and put it into a 2x4 frame and then attach the frame to 12' 4x4's
> 
> ...


OP stated the sign will be 8' high. That is a huge difference.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Dan_Watson said:


> OP stated the sign will be 8' high. That is a huge difference.


yes and no.

The higher the elevation the higher the wind loads.

But a sign thats close to the ground,...... I don't see it making that much of a difference. 

a 4x8 sail is only 4x8 even if it's orientated top to bottom or left to right.
I understand that the leverage might be different on the 4x4s but if he orients the grain properly I highly doubt there will ever be an issue with it.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Aaron Berk said:


> yes and no.
> 
> The higher the elevation the higher the wind loads.
> 
> ...


With the 4x4's I agree, but with it ripping out of the ground I do not. 3' in dirt would not be enough to make me comfortable. Maybe with diagonal bracing down to another set of posts set at an angle into the ground.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

vertical lift on a 3/4 thick sign isn't my specialty.

But my original post implied 4ft of depth.

Here is the other pc of information missing...... where exactly is the OP? Does he live in tornado ally or somewhere with very mild winds?

I guess he indicated there might be a wind issue???

So given the limited information presented, I can only say what worked for me.

But I can say it with confidence:thumbsup:

his results may vary


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Dan_Watson said:


> I would be more worried about attaching it at the base. Its one huge lever and the wind is going to be a huge problem. How far down are the posts going to be?


They don't want it into the ground at all. Just on a base. Thats why I am having problems with it. If it was in the ground I would just make the 4x4 an 8x8. But since it's on a base If I do that I'll need a crane to move it. 

I'm in southern Alberta. So we get some good winds.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

AirdrieHandyman said:


> They don't want it into the ground at all. Just on a base. Thats why I am having problems with it. If it was in the ground I would just make the 4x4 an 8x8. But since it's on a base If I do that I'll need a crane to move it.
> 
> I'm in southern Alberta. So we get some good winds.


On a base?

And they want it portable?
hmmmm

Then a light weight sign, how about a banner held in tension between 2 metal posts?

The posts could be pulled up out of the base for transport.


A water filled, or sand filled with wheels on one end?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

This is what I am thinking


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Aaron Berk said:


> On a base?
> 
> And they want it portable?
> hmmmm
> ...


They want it portable in the sense that it gets dropped of at an acreage when it is listed and moved to a new acreage when the first one sells.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

Maybe add some decorative openings in the panel to releave wind pressure. Add plenty of weight to bottom, stake to the ground, and make sure you add a price for uprighting the sign as needed.

Who knows, maybe it will move it self to the next lot.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Cables and tent pegs?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

AirdrieHandyman...

One of a few different ways I would suggest this...

1. Attach stabilizer to bottom...
2. Stand-up...
3. Unlatch frames (height is at least 4 1/2' x 1' 11" wide) and open into position...

It is 2-piece set-up with frames closed...

Personally, I would integrate some sort of cut-out into the corners (scroll-work to dress it up and remove more wind resistance)


Your only challenge without anchoring it into the ground is level-ground. Of course you could add anchors on the frame exteriors to mallet a spike into... But even without the spikes, this should set you up OK. Worse case, you add a cross brace on the frames...

Best of luck... 8^)


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

AirdrieHandyman said:


> View attachment 67145
> 
> 
> This is what I am thinking


I think you can do it like this and add a couple of bags of sand at each corner. I would probably add a guy wire from the top out toward each corner as well. You can get some tie down anchors that won't pull up too easily.

http://www.amazon.com/Tie-Down-Engi...M7WE/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1330982664&sr=8-8


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I also think what air drie handyman drew up will work. You need bracing on the front and back tied into a base.. throw sandbags on base and youll be fine


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> I also think what air drie handyman drew up will work. You need bracing on the front and back tied into a base.. throw sandbags on base and youll be fine


K.I.S.S.

:thumbsup: +1 for this.
No need to over engineer a temporary sign.


----------

